# Cx sportive - which tyres



## jowwy (23 Oct 2014)

I will be taking part in a cx sportive in 2wks on my boardman hybrid comp. 

What tyres would advise on mixed terrain including mud, Tarmac and gravel track


----------



## dan_bo (23 Oct 2014)

Schwalbe landies.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Oct 2014)

Something general. I've used Vittoria XG pro's, as they roll reasonably well yet have enough traction in mud. As the tread isn't too deep you won't get through the really sticky stuff, so expect to have to shoulder the bike in parts. Really deep tread tyres will get worn down on the extended road parts plus will be much harder work. Also don't lower the pressure too far , say 40-50psi, otherwise it'll be REALLY hard work on the road.


----------



## ayceejay (24 Oct 2014)

To be totally efficient you will need three different sets of tyres which is obviously impossible so it is a compromise you are looking for. My suggestion would be to use a tyre as wide as your frame will allow and something with a 'needle' type of thread Schwalbe do one called happy medium which sounds right but is heavy Continental do some nice ones that are not too expensive - Cyclocross speed, for instance. In the mud do what racers do and look for a harder spot along the side of the main track and get off before you fall off


----------



## clid61 (25 Oct 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Schwalbe landies.



This


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2014)

How good are the landies in the mud


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Oct 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Schwalbe landies.


+1 for that^^

Great on road tyre, and big enough 'blocks' off the centreline so work well in reasonably muddy conditions


----------



## mcshroom (25 Oct 2014)

When I went riding with the Rough Stuff Fellowship I got a pair of 35mm Schwalbe Smart Sams for the tourer. They were surprisingly quick on the road, and though weren't good at really gloopy stuff seemed ok on wet stuff.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2014)

Decided on the challenge grifo plus cx tyres


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Oct 2014)

jowwy said:


> Decided on the challenge grifo plus cx tyres



Good choice,the beige sidewall version I hope?


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Oct 2014)

Something about beige sidewall tyres on cx bikes is just so right......


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Good choice,the beige sidewall version I hope?


Yeh the beige sidewalls, but the bike is a boardman hybrid comp, running hydraulic disc, cx cranks 46/36 and a shadow clutched rear mech - NO DROPS


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Oct 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yeh the beige sidewalls, but the bike is a boardman hybrid comp, running hydraulic disc, cx cranks 46/36 and a shadow clutched rear mech - NO DROPS


No problem with that at all...the sidewalls will make it look very smart...


----------

